# Sydney Terror Attack



## Kraut783 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Minto stabbing: Man charged with Sydney terror attack and attempted murder*

A SYDNEY man charged with committing a terrorist act and attempted murder after allegedly stabbing an unknown man on the street and then trying to knife a police officer was motivated by terror group ISIS.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...utm_source=DailyTelegraph&utm_medium=Facebook


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm sure there will be more today.


----------

